# New member and new collector



## Michaeljohnson712 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello everyone , I am a new member to the site as well as a new collector . I appreciate any feedback or knowledge you guys pass along ! I have a few pieces I has some questions about and any references you can pass along is greatly appreciated  I am from southeastern Pennsylvania and find most of my items from flea markets and local antique shops . Very nice to meet you all .


----------



## deenodean (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome MIKE to collecting. Nice jars you have there. Can we get a better picture of the green qt in front of the lamp and gallon jar next to the lamp? Thx..


----------



## coreya (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome and hope you have plans to buy more shelves because the jars tend to multiply! The first thing you need to get is the Red Book which is an invaluable reference on fruit jars and will save you a bunch in the long run. The first jar you show looks like a #1920 in perhaps apple green (hard to tell from your photo) and is one of the jars with the widest variations in color there is. the numbers on the base are mold numbers. The second jar looks like a # 1667 circa 1913-1920


----------

